# Any chance of making the new standard font smaller?



## alicat (28 Sep 2019)

Hi @Shaun 

Any chance of making the new standard font smaller? Like @perplexed says on the Brexit thread, I feel like I've wandered into the large print section of the library when I view the site on my laptop.


----------



## alicat (28 Sep 2019)

Oh and I really missed Cyclechat yesterday so thank you for creating and maintaining the site. I hope the family stuff is going better.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Sep 2019)

In a similar vein, the headers seem to be a lot bigger than previously? With the forum header and then a topic header (which for me on a kindle seems to be mostly a large block of grey emptyness) it fills approx 90% of the screen in landscape and even in portrait fills over 50% of the view with forum, topic and post headers as these form quite a sizeable stack.
Very difficult to manage when the touch type keyboard also fills the bottom half of the screen when typing.

I'm not moaning, hopefully just giving some constructive feedback on the changes 

As others have said, thanks for continuing to support the forum and I hope all is well on the family front.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

Oh, I'm loving the fact that I can read CC without my reading glasses now.
Will put the suggestion to Shaun though, thanks @alicat.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

@I like Skol you have a point, Shaun is resting now after the 18 hours straight he's worked on the forum yesterday, but the Mods team will relay all feedback, ta.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2019)

In preferences there are different styles. It might be possible to have a small font style which avoids another upgrade?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> In preferences there are different styles. It might be possible to have a small font style which avoids another upgrade?


Good find!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2019)

P.S. I like this larger font as well. Easier on my ageing eyes!


----------



## postman (28 Sep 2019)

Eyesight an all that age and all that.Lurveee the new look dahling.Well done sir.


----------



## Ripple (28 Sep 2019)

I simply used Zoom Out function.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Sep 2019)

'Default' style has a smaller font. 'Darker Full Width' has a bigger font. Worth trying all the options to see what suits you.


----------



## Smudge (28 Sep 2019)

Even with this size font, i still have to have 175% zoom on a 13" Chromebook screen.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Sep 2019)

Smudge said:


> Even with this size font, i still have to have 175% zoom on a 13" Chromebook screen.



Which style are you using?


----------



## Smudge (28 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Which style are you using?



Standard i guess, i didn't know there was different styles.
I was also using 175% zoom before the upgrade.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Sep 2019)

Smudge said:


> Standard i guess, i didn't know there was different styles.
> I was also using 175% zoom before the upgrade.



Go into your preferences and you'll see a styles list (it's the first item you'll see listed) - some have bigger fonts. Try Darker Full Width.


----------



## Smudge (28 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Go into your preferences and you'll see a styles list (it's the first item you'll see listed) - some have bigger fonts. Try Darker Full Width.



I've switched to darker full width and it just seems the same to me. If i go down to 150% zoom, then i'm almost at the point of needing my reading glasses, which i dont like to use when using computer.
13" is a small screen i have though, i had noticed when i got this Chromebook i was having to up the zoom level on every site i use. So its not really a big deal.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Go into your preferences and you'll see a styles list (it's the first item you'll see listed) - some have bigger fonts. Try Darker Full Width.


Different fonts have different sizes, for the same size.


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2019)

I like Skol said:


> In a similar vein, the headers seem to be a lot bigger than previously? With the forum header and then a topic header (which for me on a kindle seems to be mostly a large block of grey emptyness) it fills approx 90% of the screen in landscape and even in portrait fills over 50% of the view with forum, topic and post headers as these form quite a sizeable stack.
> Very difficult to manage when the touch type keyboard also fills the bottom half of the screen when typing.
> 
> I'm not moaning, hopefully just giving some constructive feedback on the changes
> ...


Are you able to take a screenshot of what it looks like on your Kindle - that doesn't sound right. Also, which style are you using - scroll right down to the bottom of the page and look at the bottom left - the style name should be there.


----------



## CharlesF (28 Sep 2019)

Thanks for a brilliant update, I use my phone and it is a fantastic improvement on here.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh, I'm loving the fact that I can read CC without my reading glasses now.
> Will put the suggestion to Shaun though, thanks @alicat.


Me too...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Sep 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Me too...



Yeah, that's all well and good but can you read it with those fancy shades on?


----------



## alicat (28 Sep 2019)

Here is a screenshot of what is on my MacBook Air. I can't zoom in at all. Being able to see less than one whole post at a time is less than ideal.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Sep 2019)

Shaun said:


> Are you able to take a screenshot of what it looks like on your Kindle - that doesn't sound right. Also, which style are you using - scroll right down to the bottom of the page and look at the bottom left - the style name should be there.








It appears I am using default style?


----------



## alicat (28 Sep 2019)

I was going to add that being able to see less than a full post at once doesn't really work for me.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Sep 2019)

View in portrait with keyboard active.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Sep 2019)

I think I have worked out what is happening. On other sites as I scroll down the page the header goes off screen and then the address bar follows as I scroll further so it frees up a good chunk of the display to show the bits you actually want to see.

The new incarnation of the forum seems to be hard locking the address bar and only partly collapses the forum header before locking that too. This eats up a large portion of the available screen area.

Just checked on my desk top and while the address bar is always shown, the header on other sites (I tried BBC weather) scrolls off screen, but the CC header is locked again, so it isn't only Kindle/Android. Must be a forum setting?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2019)

Header scrolls off the top in Safari on iPad


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

Another one here who wants a smaller font...

Right now, I'm needing to use a telescope the wrong way around.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2019)

Loving the new sizefont on the phone, blind bat I am. Yet to see on the PC and laptop.


----------



## alicat (28 Sep 2019)

Just sorted the font size with a fix I saw on another thread. Annoyingly, I can't find it now. I'm using Google Chrome. I clicked on the three vertical dots at the top right hand side of the screen then adjusted zoom to 100%. There is still a bit too much white space/headers etc although I can live with it. Let's hope the zoom stays put when I close Cyclechat and open it again.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

alicat said:


> Let's hope the zoom stays put when I close Cyclechat and open it again.


It should: I managed to increase the font size for only CC (before the upgrade), Firefox kept the setting.
All other web pages kept their smaller fonts.


----------



## alicat (28 Sep 2019)

^^^ I think it does stay smaller when I close and reopen it. Hallelujah!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

Wait until you need reading glasses, better remember how to change it back 🤓


----------



## alicat (28 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Wait until you need reading glasses, better remember how to change it back 🤓



You flatter me, my glasses prescription has been adjusted for 13 years now.


----------



## Shaun (29 Sep 2019)

I've done a bit of work on the layout tonight to try and tighten things up a bit; reduced the size of the logo and page header, reduced the padding on various elements to bring them closed together / reduce white-space, etc. and once I've finished twiddling with it all I'll create a separate style called "Compact" or somesuch and squeeze things up further for those of you using non-mobile small screens.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Sep 2019)

Shaun said:


> I've done a bit of work on the layout tonight to try and tighten things up a bit; reduced the size of the logo and page header, reduced the padding on various elements to bring them closed together / reduce white-space, etc. and once I've finished twiddling with it all I'll create a separate style called "Compact" or somesuch and squeeze things up further for those of you using non-mobile small screens.


Any chance of a "Grumpy Git" setting which returns things to the situation about ten years ago?


----------



## Shaun (29 Sep 2019)

Well there's been a few changes over the years, but not too regularly (thank goodness eh?!) ... *2006* phpBB:







... *2007* vBulletin:






... *2010* IPBoard (Wayback Machine hasn't cached the CSS):






... *2011* Xenforo v1:






... and *2019* Xenforo v2:


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Any chance of a "Grumpy Git" setting which returns things to the situation about ten years ago?



I remember when all this was fields....


----------



## perplexed (29 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I remember when all this was fields....



I haven't got a telly...


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Oct 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh, I'm loving the fact that I can read CC without my reading glasses now.
> Will put the suggestion to Shaun though, thanks @alicat.


A vote from me for the new bigger font - particularly good when posting on my small tab.
Please don't change without a vote shaun.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> A vote from me for the new bigger font - particularly good when posting on my small tab.
> Please don't change without a vote shaun.


I very quickly learned that asking for a vote creates as many problems as it solves. (See Brexit!) I gave people a choice of dates for a ride and got equal numbers for each choice. Then I had to choose one group's choice over those of the others. Sometimes it is better to weigh up the options and choose a good compromise.

Anyway, it need not be an either/or - there could be a chunkier option for those who prefer it.

The new version is definitely improving on my 5" phone screen.


----------



## Shaun (7 Oct 2019)

I've created a new style - *Compact* - that has some reduced font sizes and padding, and no sub-navigation bar. I haven't done a lot of work on it as yet, but it should be a usable quick-fix until I get some more time to tweak it in more detail.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2019)

Compact Darker would be nice...


----------



## mjr (10 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Compact Darker would be nice...


Compact not losing the second nav header would be good too.


----------



## Shaun (12 Oct 2019)

I've added the secondary nav bar back in. If it gets in the way for the majority of people using the Compact style, let me know and I can remove it again.


----------



## alicat (12 Oct 2019)

Hi Shaun

I've stumbled across the compact style. I can see two short posts at a time. That is a slight improvement; however, there is still far too much white space and I've generally stopped hanging around CycleChat as much although that has coincided with a trip away. 

I'm very grateful for you creating and running the site.

Alison


----------



## Shaun (13 Oct 2019)

@alicat do you have the 11" or 13" MacBook Air?

Would you mind posting a screen shot (_using the Compact style_) so I can compare with similar screen dimensions to see if I get a matching result?

Thanks


----------



## alicat (13 Oct 2019)

Hi @Shaun

I have the 11" version from c.2010.

Here is a screenshot [i.e. the whole screen] in Compact. Thanks for your efforts.

Alicat


----------



## mjr (14 Oct 2019)

Shaun said:


> I've added the secondary nav bar back in. If it gets in the way for the majority of people using the Compact style, let me know and I can remove it again.


While it's nice to have it back, it's now on top of the start of each post, so I have to scroll back to see who posted...


----------



## Shaun (17 Oct 2019)

@alicat - I've tried to replicate what you're seeing (based on your screenshot) and tried all the supported native resolutions and can't match it:

Supported resolutions:

16:9 ratio: 1366 x 768 - 1344 x 756 - 1280 x 720 - 1024 x 576
16:10 ratio: 1152 x 720 - 1024 x 640 - 800 x 500
4:3 ratio: 1024 x 768 - 800 x 600 - 640 x 480
3:2 ratio: 720 x 480

I'm wondering if you've got your screen zoomed-in by any chance?


> *Zoom in and out on a MacBook:* You can zoom your screen in and out on a MacBook Pro (or MacBook Air) - hold down the [ctrl] key, and swipe upwards on the trackpad area to zoom in, then use your two fingers to swipe downwards to zoom out.



Would you mind checking whether you're zoomed-in and if so, zooming out to see if it looks any better?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## alicat (18 Oct 2019)

Hi @Shaun 

Thanks for suggesting that.

I've just checked and my screen seems to be zoomed out already. I'll try to find the resolution that I am using in the morning.


----------

